# Need help Deciding which blower to keep??



## Manoli_101 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi guys I am new to this site and would love to say hello, and need to ask some of you experts which blower to keep. 

I recently acquired 3 snowblowers, all single stage for my side business of doing walkways and small driveways. I only need one for now as I have a larger 2 stage. 

The three units are 
Toro power clear R-tech 2 stroke with quick shoot 
Toro power clear r-tech 2 stroke without quick shoot 

And a mint (almost showroom condition) Honda HS520 

All blowers have new paddles and scrapper bars on them. I can't seem to decide which one to keep as I need to sell 2 of the three. Any input would be greatly appreciated 

I'm leaning more towards the Honda for its 4 stroke reliability and less quite but I'm worried i will be taking a loss as I hear on forums the 2 stroke toros can out perform the hs520 

What do you think


----------



## Manoli_101 (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Manoli_101, Welcome to the P/S. Not sure about toro? I've Had a Murray model G2030
2 stroke for 23years it pushes powder 12+ ft. I Don't use it now, Bought a plow.
What Kind of Sled is under the Black cover??


----------



## Manoli_101 (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the input. 

The sled is a 1998 ski doo touring SLE 500 
Also have a showroom condition 1989 tundra on the other side lol


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Manoli_101 said:


> Hi guys I am new to this site and would love to say hello, and need to ask some of you experts which blower to keep.
> 
> I recently acquired 3 snowblowers, all single stage for my side business of doing walkways and small driveways. I only need one for now as I have a larger 2 stage.
> 
> ...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I would keep the Toro with quick shoot


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Why do you have to get rid of any? I do walks and have multiple blowers. It's nice having more than one, and you can have a larger or more crews.


----------



## Manoli_101 (Nov 29, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> Why do you have to get rid of any? I do walks and have multiple blowers. It's nice having more than one, and you can have a larger or more crews.


Since it's just me, and only do a few driveways I don't need to keep all three.


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Like JMH said, I would not look at getting rid of 2.
I would get rid of 1 so that you have a backup in the (horrible) event that something breaks at 3am and u are stuck shoveling. Treat both of them like primaries. Have them ready...even if you don't need them both.
That having been said, I am partial to the Toro's. I have two good 3650's plus a beak up parts unit for a third. If you keep both, that also means that the same spare parts (like the drive belt on the left side) will work for both.
I have three 3650's (two good and one parts) a mid size Ariens for the wet stuff that the single stage just wont throw and a monster Ariens (largest engine they offered on the smallest frame that I could get it on) for the crazy azz big storms where nothing else will work (like the 3' one that we got once). All this despite the fact that I work with just myself and a shoveler. We all have other friends who plow snow, but, at 3am they need to finish their customers before coming to rescue you. 
Just my .02
YMMV


----------



## goodnaturegroup (Dec 3, 2016)

Manoli_101 said:


> Hi guys I am new to this site and would love to say hello, and need to ask some of you experts which blower to keep.
> 
> I recently acquired 3 snowblowers, all single stage for my side business of doing walkways and small driveways. I only need one for now as I have a larger 2 stage.
> 
> ...


Honda's will run forever but cost more then the average blower Ariens makes good blowers if you go with a cheaper one like a toro or store brand they have very thin sidewalls and plastic chutes that tend to get destroyed.


----------



## Manoli_101 (Nov 29, 2016)

goodnaturegroup said:


> Honda's will run forever but cost more then the average blower Ariens makes good blowers if you go with a cheaper one like a toro or store brand they have very thin sidewalls and plastic chutes that tend to get destroyed.


Great thank you so much for your input. I was just worried about the Honda not performing as good as the toros. I think I will keep the Honda.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Keep the two Toros. You can sell the Honda for more $$$. Toro with the quick shoot is the best blower of the three.


----------



## Decandela (Dec 2, 2016)

Get rip off three of them , and get a cub cadet 2 x


----------



## Manoli_101 (Nov 29, 2016)

I just tried the Honda hs520 snowed about 3 inches last night and when blowing the snow from one end of the driveway to the other to try and do some deeper testing, the Honda almost stalled out twice just trying to blow 7 inches of snow. At that point I fired up the 2 stroke toro power clear. I started blowing in the same path where the Honda was struggling, toro loaded up a bit but plowed through it no problem. 


Did not expect that much of a difference in performance


----------



## Manoli_101 (Nov 29, 2016)

Snow was moderately dry, fluffy


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Manoli_101 said:


> I just tried the Honda hs520 snowed about 3 inches last night and when blowing the snow from one end of the driveway to the other to try and do some deeper testing, the Honda almost stalled out twice just trying to blow 7 inches of snow. At that point I fired up the 2 stroke toro power clear. I started blowing in the same path where the Honda was struggling, toro loaded up a bit but plowed through it no problem.
> 
> Did not expect that much of a difference in performance


Told ya! 

Honda might need a belt and or some new paddles? Just a thought.


----------



## Manoli_101 (Nov 29, 2016)

Just put new paddles and scrapper bar on it this weekend


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Manoli_101 said:


> Just put new paddles and scrapper bar on it this weekend


Ok, Go Toro!


----------



## Manoli_101 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yup keeping the toro


----------



## Decandela (Dec 2, 2016)

I thought Honda will be do better job , so keep the Toronto


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

Very interesting side by side comparison. Thank you for posting that!

I just rebuilt two of my three toros on Monday. I would allow you to pry those out of my cold...dead...hands. I will keep working on them until I can no longer get parts. They r that good. Typically every year is edge, paddles,belt and plug but this year I finally broke down and replaced the worn lower housing and the side panel, both heavily worn from abuse.

I am always on the lookout for more, if u wanna ship them. Just sayin! LOL

The single stage does not like wet stuff (much more than 3 or 4 inches) but otherwise, u can't beat them.


----------

